# Aircraft Manuals



## mpostlewaite (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is where I should post this but in the past few months I have come across a few manuals that some may be interested in. I am still in the process of scanning and adjusting these books into PDF form. 

The first manual is a Recognition Pictorial Manual produced by the Navy Department in 1943. This manual shows US Army and Navy, RAF, German, Japanese, and Italian aircraft. This manual has a section for Russian and Misc. aircraft but there were no sleeves in these sections. Each sleeve shows sketches of the aircrafts in multiple positions in relation to a six foot human pointing out notable features. On the reverse side of each sleeve are photos of the aircraft. 

The second book is the year book of the 527th fighter-bomber squadron during the years 1944 to 1945. This was my grandfather's squadron and it contains the names of all who were in the squadron including ground crew, pilots, communications, etc. It also contains a short history of the squadron from Africa through Italy to France. It also has some neat cartoons created by on of the members.

I also have a manual of the logistics of the USS Bingham (APA 225), which I have not started scanning yet. I know its a Navy vessel but you never know who's interested. 

I wanted to know if anyone was interested in a copy of these. It may take a while to get these into order as Tis the season with a 2 year old and a 4 year old does not leave much time. Hopefully by January some time. Oh and these books are priceless so they won't cost you a thing. Just a friendly historian trying to share the wealth.

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

Im sure there will be a person or 2 that might be intrested in them, me being one of them. Thanks for the heads up, and cant wait to check them out.


----------

